# Now Riley is Vomiting up Blood!



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Call the vet. I would be very worried about that. I hope that everything turns out ok and keep us updated.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, call the vet and if you can't get a quick response I would be driving to the nearest emergency clinic.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> Call the vet. I would be very worried about that. I hope that everything turns out ok and keep us updated.


where do you live? this sounds like an emergency


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This does sound like an emergency. I'd be calling the vet immediately, no matter what time it is. PLEASE DO NOT WAIT.... GET HIM MEDICAL CARE NOW!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Why do you have to wait an hour? Don't they answer their pages no matter what time it is? Keep us updated.....


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

We live in Northern Canada. There is no 24 hour open emergency clinic for hundreds of miles. I've just called the emergency number for the vet and am waiting for a call back.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

ykcamom said:


> We live in Northern Canada. There is no 24 hour open emergency clinic for hundreds of miles. I've just called the emergency number for the vet and am waiting for a call back.


Keep us posted. 
I am glad you called.... this would be considered an emergency to me as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Please let us know how he is.
It sounds to me like he swallowed something sharp.
He, and you, will be in my thoughts.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Just spoke to the vet. We are meeting him at the clinic at 9. The vet said vomiting blood can be very serious. Riley seems OK. He isn't lethargic or anything. Is playing with one of his toys on the floor in front of me.

Mind you, our last Golden went from seemingly fine to death from a cancer of the splean in less than 6 hours!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm glad you're getting him in. I'd always rather err on the side of cautiousness... esp. with our puppers who are so good as disguising what ails them. Please keep us posted. The prayers are coming from our house.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please keep us updated - will be checking back often. Paws crossed and good thoughts headed North.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are all praying here for Riley to be ok. Paws and fingers crossed. I am so worried for him and you.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts for you coming from Bailey and I! I hope Riley is okay, that is so scary


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

We'll keep Riley in our prayers!.
Hope it's nothing serious,keep us posted!.L


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope all goes well and please be sure to let us know how Riley is.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

ykcamom said:


> I thought Riley was OK, but he woke up and started vomitting again and this time is bright red blood!
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Highly oxygenated blood is bight red, and means it's probably coming from the lungs.
> ...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for Riley


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Prayers coming for Riley. Let us know.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

feel your agony -- Riley has our prayers, too


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll be keeping Riley and you in my thoughts!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh no! Prayers coming for Riley...............


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

That is so scary, I sure hope Riley is ok. I'm sending up a prayer right now for your little fella


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Just got back from the vet who suspects an ulcer. He also said it could be an infection of some kind so he's treating both. Riley is on antibiotic and two medications that reduce stomach acid and coat lining of his tummy. 

The vet said no food for 12 hours, then give him the rice and hamburger. If he vomits again in the next 24 hours, to bring him back and at that point he will do xrays to determine if its some object he has injested, or some other thing that could show up on an xray.

The vet said that Riley's heart and lungs sound fine and he has no fever But Riley is slightly dehydrated -- so we should encourage him to drink lots of water. He did not feel Riley need IV fluids at this time.

So we sit and wait to see how he does over the next 24 hours. If it is ulcers, I'm not really sure what that means and if it will become a chronic thing. For now, we'll take it one day at a time.

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I'm glad the vet doesn't appear too concerned... hope Riley starts feeling better soon.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LOTS of water. Keeping you and Riley on good thoughts list for next 24hrs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for you and Riley.
How old is Riley?
Lots of water as vet said.
Keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

If Riley is not drinking lots of water try adding some low sodium chicken or beef broth to the water. 
Hope he is ok and that life will return to normal soon.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Just reading this....so glad you got Riley to the Vet. I am keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.
Please keep us updated over the next 24 hours...and beyond.

~Jackie


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Praying for you and Riley.
> How old is Riley?
> Lots of water as vet said.
> Keep us posted on how he is doing.



Riley is 13 months old. Right now, it is glaringly apparent he wants to eat! It's gonna be a long 12 hours!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

ykcamom said:


> Riley is 13 months old. Right now, it is glaringly apparent he wants to eat! It's gonna be a long 12 hours!


This is a good sign! I hope he recovers fully and quickly.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ykcamom said:


> Riley is 13 months old. Right now, it is glaringly apparent he wants to eat! It's gonna be a long 12 hours!


This is pretty young for an ulcer - could he have ingested something caustic? Was a CBC and Chem screen done? Or a tox screen?

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

reading posts like these always puts a lump in my throat. I'm praying that the next 24 hours are uneventful!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I just read about Riley. I'm sorry he's going through this and I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have boarded one dog with an ulcer. It was caused by giving the dog aspirin, even though it wasn't given often. She was quite a bit older, maybe 7 or 8.
In any case, the dog lived to be 12, died of something completely unrelated, and never had another bout with ulcers in her life.
Please keep us informed!


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> This is pretty young for an ulcer - could he have ingested something caustic? Was a CBC and Chem screen done? Or a tox screen?
> 
> You are in my thoughts and prayers.


It is certainly a possibility. But because the clinic is not open today and he appears otherwise healthy, the vet recommended against further tests to see if he improves over the next 24 hours. 

Certainly Riley seems fine. He playing with his toys like nothing happened and wants to go for a walk, so I may do that to distract him from the fact that he's do darned hungry!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that's a laid back vet. I had a hard time reading the whole thread, because I got scared. I'm very relieved he seems fine. I agree with PG though, and I'd press for that CBC.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

It's Monday morning and despite being fine yesterday, Riley is now vomiting blood again this morning. Not as much as yesterday, but nonetheless, it's still happening.

I'll take him into the vet again and we'll see what we can determine.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Know you're scared! You & Riley are in my thoughts - please let us know what the vet says!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Riley is in my thoughts and prayers. I know how scared you must be.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with Pointgold, too young to be an ulcer. I would not bring your dog home again until you know for sure what is wrong with him and the vet has treated it. Not having a 24 hour vet would scare the you know what out of me. So, better safe than sorry. How much blood is comming up? A teaspoon, an ounce, or more?

My dad nearly died of an ulcer a year ago. He started vomiting blood and in less than 20 minutes he lost half of his total blood volume. He is extremely lucky to be alive. If it is an ulcer and it is bleeding I would think he would need immediate surgery. I'm no doctor though. 

He is in my prayers.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just read the entire Thread. It sounds to me like he swallowed something sharp and it's still in his stomach. He's very young which makes ulcers less likely. My Mom had a bleeding ulcer and she passed out from the blood loss. Has be gotten into the trash, maybe ate something sharp? I have to keep my disposable razors out of Ike's reach he's fascinated with the smell of them.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know if he ate something. It's certainly possible. He is vomiting a bit less today than yesterday morning, but I'm not exactly sure of the amount.

It's so bizzare that he did this both yesterday morning and this morning. I mean, he literally went all day and evening with no problem. 

I believe the vet will do xrays today to determine if there is some kind of foreign object inside.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I was thinking yesterday that it was a shame they didn't do xrays while you were there; would have saved another trip and eliminated or proved a foreign object in the abdomen. Hope he's feeling better soon


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe the specific vomiting in the morning has to do with the fact that his stomach is so empty now. Not that that would be the cause but that's probably why he does it in the morning.
Now, not that I am doctor, but how does the vomit look like? It doesn't contain any food of course but yellow bail or anything? And is the blood bright red now or is it darker/rust color? If it is rust then it's maybe still the old blood that's still in his stomach?
Just thinking out loud.
I feel your agony too. Scary things...and there is not much you can do at the moment.
<huggs>


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

It's bright red blood and there is nothing else in it. like no food of any kind.

I see the vet at 9:45 and it's 8:00 now. I'm staying home with him because i fear he'll be sick again. Poor guy must be so hungry. He's barely eaten, or kept anything down since Thursday. Like, Thursday at dinner time was his last real meal with his kibble.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*Keep us posted!*

This is so scary! Henry & I are keeping our paws crossed for you...let us know how it goes. The waiting must have been agonizing for you!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm glad you are getting him right back to the vet. We're sending good thoughts your way..........


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I think x-rays are a must!.Hope you get an answer,soon!.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I wouldn't have left the first time without xrays. Sometimes it bothers me how some vets seem so laid back when certain things happen. One visit, we're going to rule it all out. No retries, no coming back in 48 hours, heres my credit card gets it all done. I Hope Riley is fine, and everything is ok. You guys are in our prayers and we're keeping fingers and paws crossed.Keep us updated


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm waiting to hear how the visit went. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sadiesdream said:


> I wouldn't have left the first time without xrays. Sometimes it bothers me how some vets seem so laid back when certain things happen. One visit, we're going to rule it all out. No retries, no coming back in 48 hours, heres my credit card gets it all done. I Hope Riley is fine, and everything is ok. You guys are in our prayers and we're keeping fingers and paws crossed.Keep us updated


I can't agree with this more. While I like my vets, I also think they are too blase at times. I brought Tango three times for lameness, and then the fourth time they were like ooooops, we probably should have looked for ED when we ruled out pano - sorry. . . I love the book _Speaking For Spot: Advocating for Your Dog_ bc it's written by a vet about motivating vets and asking them the right questions. My friend's boxer isnt supposed to have acepromazine, and a young vet tried to give it to her dog. What if she hadnt been on the ball? She had to point in out in his chart- it was right there on page 1. In this case of a young dog vomiting bright red blood it seems irresponsible of the vet not to get to the bottom of it before sending him home.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I truly find it amazing sometimes. If I go to the hospital and I'm bleeding from my mouth, those doctors will do EVERYTHING to find out why ( or they should). But vets for some reason tend to be really relaxed even with some of the most ideal issues such as vomiting blood that should have bells and whistles going off. I would want my docotr to drill me with any and every question he could, do all tests that could be related to that sort of issue. but **** it don't come to me 15 minutes after he got to the back and say lets send him home for 48 hours and see how he does with antibiotics... You don't have a 24 hour vet on stand by IF SOMETHING GOES WRONG. You possibly have one shot at finding the cause and in those 48 hours, it could be fatal. and vets wonder why PETA is trying to get them to carry malpractice insurance. Sadly we pay for them to not take proactive steps in our dogs care. So it doesn't matter how many times they screw up by not doing tests that they should've done the first 35 minutes we were there, in the end they still want our credit card number to pay for his not knowing what to do or laziness to do practice. It makes me sick . . . .

I'm sorry for the rant but Riley needs some attention, no dog should be throwing up blood specially at his age!! I'm not angry at you ykcamom but I'd love to tell your vet what I think of him/her.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Hope everything is ok


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Saying prayers and sending positive thoughts your way...and waiting to hear how he is.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that Riley is going to be ok. Getting worried that we havent heard anything since this morning. Maybe the vet saw something when he examined him, that didnt point to something in the stomach and something that pointed to something else. It is so hard when they cant tell us what is wrong. Please let us know and we are praying for him.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Riley is still at the vet clinic. They will do blood tests and xrays. The vet does not think it is a foreign object as he feels if that was the case, Riley would be vomiting more regularly, would be lethargic and likely in pain -- react when the vet pressed on his stomach etc.

I'll know more in a few hours.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for some good news when the vet calls.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

My thoughts&prayers for a happy outcome are with you lots of love&hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Any news? Still keeping fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Prayers for Riley. Hugs for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending prayers and good wishes. Sure wish we'd hear an update.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry you and your Riley is going through this. At least he's in a vets capable hands right now.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm anxious for an update. It's been awhile. There is nothing worse than not knowing what's wrong.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What's the news on poor Riley? I hope he is getting better at the vet!


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is the update. His blood work showed nothing. His xrays didn't show anything either; except that he has some gas in his intestine. Our vet consulted another vet and they still believe it is ulcers. They want to continue to treat the symptoms and take all the meds.

We were told if he has not improved in 3 days, to bring him back. Or if he takes a downturn, to take him back in. Basically the vet says Riley is frisky, active and does not appear sick, in pain or distressed in any way. He was at the clinic all day and did not vomit at all. He did, however, whine all day at the general injustice of being kept in the kennel! 

As the xray and blood work show nothing, it's a treat the symptoms and wait and see thing. I brought Riley home, fed him and took him for a nice walk. He acted as though he has not be sick at all. We have only the various stains on the carpet as proof!

The vet said if he continues to vomit or gets worse, they'll try a barium xray. But he believes Riley will improve on the meds. We are to keep him on rice and hamburger for 3 days and were told to pour a bit of oil on it, to help him to pass -- just in case there is something hiding in his intestines.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Prayers for Riley. Hoping he improves soon.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm glad to hear they still don't think it's something too serious. And I'm glad he seems to be feeling fine. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting an update...we will continue to keep our fingers crossed that Riley improves.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW How scary...I just read through this thread. I hope Riley doesnt vomit anymore and the treatments make him all better! Keep us informed, please!!


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

I forgot to say thanks again to everyone for your support. It's been a wild few days. Hopefully he'll recover and the meds work.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Riley don't scare your mommy any more, please get better


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just came across this thread, sorry little Riley is not feeling well.
Prayers for him from Ohio, keep us posted!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am sorry you are going through this with all the worry! I hope the meds get him all straightened out!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hoping the good news continues --- 2x/daily updates (at least) please!! I'm not at all familiar with ulcers


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Hope the vet is on track & the meds have him in good shape SOON!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping good thoughts that he starts to improve more and more each hour. Have they decided to give him something for the ulcers? Give him a big hug and try and get some rest.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Riley is on three medications. One antibiotic, one to coat his stomach and the third to reduce the acid in his stomach. He'll be on all three for a week.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Riley hasn't been on any type of pain medication has he?

NSAIDs can cause ulcers, and can do it quickly in some dogs. Even Aspirin can do it because all though you can buy it over the counter, it's still an NSAID (non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug).

I hope Riley continues to improve!


----------



## Alex15 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Now Riley is Vomiting up Blood! Reply to Thread*

call vet. this is not time to think and dont waste ur time thinking, it will be dangerous for riley. dont wait to call vet.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Ardeagold said:


> Riley hasn't been on any type of pain medication has he?
> 
> NSAIDs can cause ulcers, and can do it quickly in some dogs. Even Aspirin can do it because all though you can buy it over the counter, it's still an NSAID (non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug).
> 
> I hope Riley continues to improve!



No, he had not previously been on any medications that could have caused the ulcer. 

But so far this morning, no vomiting!!! Yippeee.......

So he's gone 24 hours without doing so, which is a good sign. Hubby will come home at lunch to give him meds the vet prescribed this weekend and we'll see if he makes it through until then.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good for Riley! I'm so glad things are going well! That's a big scare!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Just read this entire thread. How scarey for you and poor Riley! I'm so glad he has shown improvement over the last 24 hours. I hope there is continued improvement without reoccurance.
*Prayers and paws crossed*

~Jackie


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Sure is. I'd be 2 grand into my Vet by now...





Ljilly28 said:


> Wow, that's a laid back vet. I had a hard time reading the whole thread, because I got scared. I'm very relieved he seems fine. I agree with PG though, and I'd press for that CBC.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Continued good wishes for Riley (and you)


----------

